# Anyone fish Little Lagoon in Gulf Shores? I need advice



## shkad14

From the pass in Little lagoon, should I head East or West in Little Lagoon to find fish? Also, how far? I will be in a Kayak.



Can I catch fish anytime during the day?

What baits work best?

What areas or structures should I focus on for Specks, reds ,and flounder?



Thanks


----------



## fred

I've fished it a few times, not with any great success, but the best we've done is on the west end up near where Ivan made a cut through to the Gulf, just past the last house standing. We've done best by spotting slicks, which you can do in the lagoon if it's not too windy. Specs and white trout there.

That's a pretty long haul for a 'yak. You might check and see if they'll let you launch from the park on the west end, but keep an eye out for gators, there are some biguns in there.

If I were in a kayak and did not want topaddle too much, I would work the area around the inlet.


----------



## fred

Oh, and the best bait has been 3" Gulp Shrimp, new penny, natural, or molting on a 1/8 to 1/4 red jig head for spec, carolina rigged for flounder.


----------



## shkad14

There are gators in little lagoon? I thought that was saltwater. 



That sux. The reason I wanted to fish that body of water was to avoid GATORS. That's the first I have heard of gators in there. Now I am freaked!!!


----------



## truth

Where is little lagoon? I have seen big lagoon on the map is it near there?


----------



## Jighead

About 3 years ago I readan article about game wardens killing an 11ft gator that came out of the west end of the lagoon, crossed the road, and was killed on the beach.

The lagoonused to be a great place to catch flounder along the walls of the pass. It may be to shallow since the storms.

Truth, Little Lagoon is just west of hwy 59 in Gulf Shores.


----------



## fred

Most of the gators are on the east and west end, especially the west, but one afternoon we watched an 8-footer cruise by near old Moe's Landing (on the north side, where the new city ramp is). Look on a map and you will see that one of the little lakes on the west end is called "Gator Lake" - this is no misnomer.

First gator I ever saw in my life was about 1953 where the water goes under Hiway 59 between the Lagoon and Lake Shelby. We were chicken neckin' for crabs - Momma freaked.


----------



## fred

If you stick to the inlet you'll be well away from where gators are usually seen, and that is probably the best fishing if the other cut has closed. Besides, I wouldn't worry about the gators in a 'yak, they go for the waders firstoke .


----------



## 90mph

Those lizards are more afraid of you than you are of themoke

The best Lil Lagoon has to offer is around the pass, flounder and trout.

Good luck


----------



## studter

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

That's what the man with one leg said!!!


----------



## inshorecatch

We wade the lagoon all the time love to fish the pass itself has produced some large trout early in the am with live bait. have not fished the west side seem to do just fine to the east when we move around during the day.the family has acondo over there and welove to fish the lagoon. good luck.


----------



## Travismdrury

shkad14 said:


> From the pass in Little lagoon, should I head East or West in Little Lagoon to find fish? Also, how far? I will be in a Kayak.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I catch fish anytime during the day?
> 
> What baits work best?
> 
> What areas or structures should I focus on for Specks, reds ,and flounder?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I tried it out there about week and half ago and didn't do very good. But I am new to area and just started kayak fishing so I don't know how good any advice I could give you would be. Hell I could probably use some advice from you.


----------



## Skiffer

My wife and I spent a week there in October on the south side near the inlet. The area around the inlet had a lot of boat and kayak traffic, so I kayak fished on both sides of the inlet, but stayed out of the traffic. I had good luck fishing the docks east of the inlet and in the grass beds in 3-5 feet of water, catching lots of flounders and smaller specs, but no redfish. I used primarily scented plastics, either Gulp or Mirrolure. I also fished the far west end from a boat and caught several trout in the 18-23 inch range, as well as more flounder. You can launch a kayak right at the inlet. A local told me there is a place to launch a kayak on the north side at the far west end of the lagoon on highway 180. He said you can spot it on Google earth, near the very last pier on the north side. For me, the fishing was much better on the west end, maybe because no one else was fishing there.


----------

